# Reference for a reflector



## SirMike1983 (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a reference picture/catalog/idea as to the factory original reflector type for a late 40s New World? I've seen the pre-war ones, the hole in my fender looks different. It looks as though mine had a plain, single studed one. However, I've not seen any details as to what sort of reflector it was beyond that it mounted with a single stud.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 8, 2013)

The one on my '48 looks like this;


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 8, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> The one on my '48 looks like this;




Sweet, I saw a WWII era Columbia Sports tourist with one not long ago as well. These seem to come up with fair regularity on Ebay too, so hopefully I can find a decent one. Is this about 1.5 inch diameter or larger?


----------

